# nanochromis parilus



## cosmiccow (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi,
I got a trio of these last week and have them in a 36" long planted tank. I'm having a hard time finding the second female. Is it possible the male killed her because he paired with the other? I see no visible signs of this and all pameters are fine otherwise. There are no other predators in the tank, just a few Puntius rhomboocellatus and Iriatherina werneri.
Hmm, I'll keep looking!

Thanks 
Tony

ps. this is the first time for west africans for me...these are really neat fish!


----------

